# your opinions on hood tach...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

here's what i am working on, was wondering if a hood tach mounted over the middle of drivers side would be too much in your opinion? I can get a non working unit for dirt cheap.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> here's what i am working on, was wondering if a hood tach mounted over the middle of drivers side would be too much in your opinion? I can get a non working unit for dirt cheap.


I like what you're doing, and I think the diver-side tach is a cool idea. Can you make it look "right" and still be visible without the steering wheel rim getting in the way?

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

am picking up non working unit next week, yes as i sit it would be just above wheel hump directly above turn signal indicator, hate the tach down over console, and i do not want to tear my dash apart to replace a pod (seems like a ton of work). also i have an "original" pad all ready done so if i use harnesses on gauges i could swap it out in a few minutes. plan on wrapping it all in thin pad and "pleather" so i should be able to just mold the hump in, nothing compared to the pods (pics on photobucket).

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Might look cool....why not put it out on the hood?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I like what your doing.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8er's new dash........arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LMFAO Eric, don't tempt(est) me, I was looking at twin turbos last night, how many boost, fuel/air gauges can we fit in that. Certainly hope i don't need an altimeter, now on that beast your building you might, as i am sure if you can get it to hook it will lift the front end up. I picked up an original 68' hood tach today for 25.00, i'll post mock up when i get it in.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good...post some pics!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it could look cool, but as someone else said, why not put it on the hood. I love hood tachs.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Indecision said:


> I think it could look cool, but as someone else said, why not put it on the hood. I love hood tachs.


I've hear'ed that it's very unusual to find a car with a working hood tach because the vibration tended to kill them. I agree they look cool, but I'd rather have one that worked 


Bear


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder if there is someone that rebuilds them with stronger internals with the stock outer for better reliability.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check with Pete at Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

still waiting on mine, figure for 25.00 i can't go wrong, have an electrician who will take a look and if we can't get it going i will probably send to Precision Pontiac when i get a few (hundred) bucks put aside. seen one of the 67' ones (taller housing for first half of the year only) go for $610.00 last week. Trying to get alt/PS pump brackets together, always the little things that hold you up. Going with 73' set-up that matches engine year, my pump is the triangular style not the bottle style, figure i am way past correct at this point and i am not paying 150.00 for brackets.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A new very nice repro is about $225....... I'm pretty far from "correct" myself! LOL


----------



## GTO+girl=4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Put it on the hood  my favorite memories as a little girl were in my dad's 67, maroon with a black vynal top, power windows, bench seats, annndd.... a working hood tach, awesome


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

received the hood tach, housing is too long for the dash so looks like it will go on the hood, anyone have mounting measurements? am waiting on gauges for dash pad, oil pressure is backordered, got smoked (blackout) lenses, w/7 color display. I will be stretching the dash as soon as i get them in for a test fit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll send you the location measurements tomorrow.....E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

This is a template for a repro tach. It's the best i could photograph....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If this is too hard to read, I will make you a "hard copy" and mail it to you. E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Eric, cannot quite make it out, any chance you can scan it? or send a copy....thanks bud
:seeya


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No scanning capabilities.....I will make a copy (template) this week and mail it to you. E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you sir....happy new year :cheers


----------

